# i'm returning my k2 medge - here's why



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i received my medge executive leather cover for my k2 today and i was quite happy with the lovely green color and the quality of the leather. however, after i inserted my kindle, i found i was a bit less pleased. because the cover is constructed to allow for storage of the medge booklight, it is quite a bit wider than the actual kindle. since i don't have that booklight and don't carry any booklight with me on a regular basis anyway, the result is a large gap and a case that is much bulkier than the actual k2. i am loving the sleekness of the k2 as opposed to my old k1 and i can't make myself use a case that covers up (pun intended) that sleekness. also, when i tried folding the cover back as i would if reading, there was a lot more cover on the right side, due again to the excess width to accomodate the booklight. so, regretfully, i am returning it and will await a more form-fitting version, either by medge or another manufacturer who chooses to accentuate the k2's slimmer profile.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I too wish they would make a slender version that doesn't leave space for their book light.  That said, I haven't received mine yet so I'm not sure how much it will bug me having the extra space there....but I would prefer no space and a smaller case.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the M-Edge Executive Cover for the Kindle 1...although its well made, it took me awhile to get used to the extra wide spine.  I didn't like the bulk and if I hadn't bought the cover specifically for the light, I would had not kept it.

They had a lot of happy customers with the original version.  Its too bad they didn't continue that line in addition to adding the e-Luminator version.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Check out this review of the Amazon Kindle 2 cover. I think this cover would be perfect for what you're looking for. There is no extra bulk like the M-edge and you can fold the front cover back easily. It also clips right into the slots on the left side of the K2 so it's very secure. Also, the price is only $30. There's a video review here also so you can actually see how it works and how it looks: Amazon Leather Kindle 2 Cover


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Crap!  This is what I'm worried about.  I haven't recieved my M-Edge, but I'm concerned that I'll feel the same way.  We'll see I guess.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the amazon cover and yeah it's sleek.  There is about 3/4 inch on the left side but that leaves the space for the hinge system.  It is a nice cover, is comfortable.  The only thing I worry about is:  1) the leather on the outside isn't very thick (but what do you expect for $30) and 2) the spine is showing some wear from being opened (folded back) and closed.  i'm afraid over time it may split.  The felt padding on the inside of the cover is nice.  I do like the hinge system.  I have a M-edge platform coming but next may be the prodigy.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

magznyc said:


> i received my medge executive leather cover for my k2 today and i was quite happy with the lovely green color and the quality of the leather. however, after i inserted my kindle, i found i was a bit less pleased. because the cover is constructed to allow for storage of the medge booklight, it is quite a bit wider than the actual kindle. since i don't have that booklight and don't carry any booklight with me on a regular basis anyway, the result is a large gap and a case that is much bulkier than the actual k2. i am loving the sleekness of the k2 as opposed to my old k1 and i can't make myself use a case that covers up (pun intended) that sleekness. also, when i tried folding the cover back as i would if reading, there was a lot more cover on the right side, due again to the excess width to accomodate the booklight. so, regretfully, i am returning it and will await a more form-fitting version, either by medge or another manufacturer who chooses to accentuate the k2's slimmer profile.


Wow, me too! I packed it up today, I will ship it back to M-Edge on Monday. I feel the exact same way, it so bulky.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Why I returned the second generation M-Edge for my KK.  I wondered if they had fixed ti for the K2.  Guess I'll wait for Noreve and see what they do.  The Amazon case is nice I just don't like the boring black.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I received my Medge, and yes it has that space on the left side to accomodate the light.  I haven't purchase the E-Illuminator light, instead have a Mighty Brite.  I don't mind the space.  It still looks good.  I am debating about purchasing M-Edge's light since they are re-doing it.  Sorry though for you all that decided to send it back.  Give M-Edge feedback regarding your issues.  Maybe they will take into consideration and made a design change.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I think its important to give m-edge feedback on this. They have been good in the past to make changes based on customer demands. That light they added I think has caused problems but also a huge spine is just ridiculous I think. I was going to order the platform case because I wanted a blue case but I think I will wait for noreve. They will be coming out with cases at the end of the month. They have said that there will be 2 different designs. If K1 design is anything to go by it will be sleek with no huge spine and lots of colors to choose from! Also I personally hate the gray interior of the medge cases. It is kind of boring and I think can easily get dirty.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback on the M-Edge. These have been some of my concerns as well and why I kept canceling my order. I also wish they'd offer a design without the light. I liked the original so much better.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you for the feedback on the M-Edge. These have been some of my concerns as well and why I kept canceling my order. I also wish they'd offer a design without the light. I liked the original so much better.


Also get rid of that wrap around look for the closure. It has added unnecessary thickness and makes it harder to fold flat.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The one I got is the platform, that folds backward, so there is that extra width on the left, but I seem to hold it there (when it isn't on my lap).  

The only problem I have with the extra width is it is a tight fit in the Borsa Bella bag..

I do really like the way they did the four coner straps.

I'm sort of unsure just what I WILL do.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I do love my new executive m-edge case, but I would have to agree with the original poster, it is much thicker than necessary if you are not planning on using the light.  I do love the the material (inside and out), the pockets, the closure strap, the 4 corners and the fact that it lays flat and folds back.

I'm surprised they didn't make the platform case slimmer and sleeker.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I do love my new executive m-edge case, but I would have to agree with the original poster, it is much thicker than necessary if you are not planning on using the light.  I do love the the material (inside and out), the pockets, the closure strap, the 4 corners and the fact that it lays flat and folds back.

I'm surprised they didn't make the platform case slimmer and sleeker.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Being a first time Kindle owner I can't make a comparison. I like the M-Edge Executive, I like the feel, the weight and the size.  It doesn't feel too large for me, it's like a small sized book.  It fits in my backpack and isn't too heavy. I also don't have their light, I have the Mighty Light, but I haven't even used that yet. It's good that everyone has different likes but I give it a thumbs up...
jp


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

Well.... noodles!  Mine is on the way and now I'm worried that I'm going to hate it.  Options for non-leather are pretty slim.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Although I hated it at first, I did find that I got used to the spine once I broke it in.  For my personal use, it was worth the compromise to have a built in light.


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am so glad I didn't order one now. I was afraid of adding any bulk to the sleek design, even if the cover fit well it still doubled the weight of the kindle.

Instead I went with a skin form decal-girl and, luckily I sew, so I made myself a monogrammed leather sleeve to slide mine in for protection in my bag.









I am really happy with how it all turned out.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My M-Edge Exec finally shows delivered at my post office today. I will have to wait until Monday to get it.  

I am hoping it doesn't feel too bulky, but I will use it either way as I will only be using it until my Oberon covers get here.


----------

